# Blackberry Playbook Owners?



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Is there anyone else on here that uses a Playbook?

I just installed os2 and started converting android apks to install. Was curious if anyone else was doing the same?

Sent from my BlackBerry Playbook using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

tbot said:


> Is there anyone else on here that uses a Playbook?


\









lol, sorry, had to.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Eh no worries. I kinda figured as much, but thought I'd try anyways. I just hate the "other" forums were ppl talk about it.


----------

